# Hvac Problems 230Rs



## fastcarsspeed (Apr 29, 2010)

I posted in another forum but thought this might get more attention here. I have no power to my thermostat and need to figure out where I trace this out to see why I am not getting any power. If anyone knows the location of the 12v power source for the thermostat and what I am looking for it would be great.

So this has been going on for the past couple of years and now it is really bugging me because it has gotten worse. I went out to open up the r/v for a upcoming trip and the A/C will no turn on. We replaced the thermostat with a new coleman digital one last year thinking that would help it but in the end nope. The thermostat is not getting any power. I have tried resetting the breakers and wiggling wires to see if I have a loose connection. When I pulled the cover off the a/c unit in the ceiling to get access to the box better all of a sudden last night I heard the click and then the thermostat had power and I was able to get the A/C on. I came out today and again no power to the thermostat. Can anyone tell me how the heck to trace this out? I don't know if there a bad connection to my inverter that supplies the 12v source or what but that is where I am leaning at this point


----------

